# same ole story



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

went out last night got these before the tide went high ie incoming got high no fish..all fish on top of oysters could not miss them wish there were more .. sheeps and drum lot of them but just to tired to mess with them , had flounder fever burning up..


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Now THAT'S a mess o' fish!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

What kind of fish is that in the second pic?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess. Looks like a big Mojarra. Great snook bait when they are smaller


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering what kind of fish that was also.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

that's what we call a sand brim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Never seen one around here. Are you on the Atlantic or the gulf side of Florida ?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

sothern gulf


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like a good night for the upright fishes, hell the flatties have some decent size. Did you go before the moon came up?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

looks like hes seepin


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent catch my friend. Never thought of hitting oyster beds but it makes sense. Now I gotta find me some oyster beds too, lol.... thanks for report


----------

